# R15 Wish List Update - 12/27/07



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Good evening fellow R15'ers!

As of this evening, *132* people have voted on the R15 Wish List. That means we've only added 30 surveys since 11/3/07 when we last tabulated... let's get out the vote!

There are some interesting changes afoot. Lots of stuff shuffled in the Top 10. Here we go.

Once again, I've shamelessly stolen Steve's [thread=107405]HR20 Wish List News[/thread] format... thanks Steve!

Your vote counts! Click Here To Vote on the R15 Wish List

* WHAT'S HOT!*_ Here are the top 10 requests:_​
* 1- Allow Dual Live Buffers, ala TiVo and Ultimate TV devices. (no change)
*
* 2-	Fix the "Channels I Get" function to list, well, the Channels I Get. (no change)
*
* 3-	Reduce the amount of "reserved" space on the R15 hard disk for Showcases, to allow more recorded content. (moved up 1)
*
* 4-	Allow "Quick Delete" (dash-dash) in the Caller ID and ToDo Lists. (moved up 4)
*
* 5-	Allow more than 50 Series Links. (moved up 1)
*
* 6-	Allow Picture-In-Picture from both tuners of the R15. (moved up 4)
*
* 7- (tie)	Allow more than 100 entries in the ToDo list. (moved down 2)
*
* 7- (tie)	Ignore the word "The" in titles. (no change)
*
* 9-	Add "start over" option to the menu choices of a recorded program (moved up 2)
*
* 10- Allow backup of recorded content to an external USB hard disk so that programs aren't lost when a "reformat" (or replacement) of the system is required. (moved down 1)
*

* WHAT'S NOT!*_ The 10 lowest scoring items (lowest last):_​
* A single, continuous "live" buffer which doesn't clear if you change channels. If a channel change occurs, just "append" it to the buffer. (new to the Bottom 10)
*
* Allow "Autotune" functionality as in non-DVR receivers. This functionality causes the receiver to tune to a specific channel at a specific time, but does not record the program. (new to the Bottom 10)
*
* Allow muting or hiding the Picture-In-Guide (PIG).
*
* Allow TiVo-like WishLists. Allow auto-recording searches based on various categories such as title, actor, director, etc.
*
* When changing the Default Recording Settings, any Series Link that hasn't been updated manually should automatically be updated to the new defaults.
*
* When viewing from the live buffer, if cursor is not at the present (end of buffer) when you attempt to change channels, a message should be displayed confirming that you would like to change change channels and lose the buffer.
*
* My Shows Channel so a recording show doesn't come up when both tuners are being recorded
*
* Allow both an IR remote control as well as an RF remote control to work simultaneously.
*
* Add local traffic information to the "Active" channel, in addition to the weather.
*
* Add the ability to create multiple "Checkboxes" for each recorded show, so that all members in a household can check off which programs they have watched.
*

*Complete Rankings*​

* 1	Allow Dual Live Buffers, ala TiVo and Ultimate TV devices.
*
* 2	Fix the "Channels I Get" function to list, well, the Channels I Get.
*
* 3	Reduce the amount of "reserved" space on the R15 hard disk for Showcases, to allow more recorded content.
*
* 4	Allow "Quick Delete" (dash-dash) in the Caller ID and ToDo Lists.
*
* 5	Allow more than 50 Series Links.
*
* 6	Allow Picture-In-Picture from both tuners of the R15.
*
* 7	Allow more than 100 entries in the ToDo list.
*
* 7	Ignore the word "The" in titles.
*
* 9	Add "start over" option to the menu choices of a recorded program
*
* 10	Allow backup of recorded content to an external USB hard disk so that programs aren't lost when a "reformat" (or replacement) of the system is required.
*
* 11	Allow multiple Series Links for a single show, on different channels.
*
* 12	Enable networking via USB-to-Ethernet or USB-to-WiFi adapters.
*
* 13	Allow using external USB hard disks to provide additional recording capacity.
*
* 14	When hitting Quick Delete (dash-dash) on a folder in the Playlist, prompt to have it delete the entire folder. You can even have it prompt to delete the oldest episode, the entire folder, or cancel.
*
* 15	Allow customization of the Channels I Get list so that channels can be removed even if you technically receive them (PPV, etc)
*
* 16	After finishing playing back a show and selecting to delete it, when bringing the Playlist back up, highlight the next show from that series that is on the Playlist.
*
* 17	Allow configuring the "Group Play" option to play oldest episodes first, rather than newest.
*
* 18	Provide DirecTV On Demand via either satellite or network.
*
* 18	Move the "Recording Defaults" menu to an easier-to-find location.
*
* 20	Allow instant 30 second jump ahead. (Change 30-sec-slip to 30-sec-jump)
*
* 21	Allow system parameter backups (i.e. Series Links, preferences, etc.) to a USB device (either USB Flash drive or USB hard disk) so that the R15 can be recovered quickly (or replaced) in event of a failure.
*
* 22	Display the length of recorded shows in My Playlist.
*
* 23	When creating a Series record, the new series could be placed at the end of the priority list by default, not the beginning.
*
* 24	Speed up the response time when selecting letters on the Search alpha-numeric pad.
*
* 25	Allow title searches that search for any word in the title.
*
* 26	Allowing "Jump to Tick" during Fast Forward and Rewind, using the slip-ahead and jump-back buttons.
*
* 27	Allow "Boolean Operators" (AND, OR, NOT) in searches.
*
* 28	Allow "Special Characters" (i.e. ! ( : ; *) in searches.
*
* 29	Customizable Playlists - create a Playlist with a list of recorded shows to play in sequence; great for young kids or to record to DVD.
*
* 30	A single, continuous "live" buffer which doesn't clear if you change channels. If a channel change occurs, just "append" it to the buffer.
*
* 31	Allow "Autotune" functionality as in non-DVR receivers. This functionality causes the receiver to tune to a specific channel at a specific time, but does not record the program.
*
* 32	Allow muting or hiding the Picture-In-Guide (PIG).
*
* 33	Allow TiVo-like WishLists. Allow auto-recording searches based on various categories such as title, actor, director, etc.
*
* 34	When changing the Default Recording Settings, any Series Link that hasn't been updated manually should automatically be updated to the new defaults.
*
* 35	When viewing from the live buffer, if cursor is not at the present (end of buffer) when you attempt to change channels, a message should be displayed confirming that you would like to change change channels and lose the buffer.
*
* 36	My Shows Channel so a recording show doesn't come up when both tuners are being recorded
*
* 37	Allow both an IR remote control as well as an RF remote control to work simultaneously.
*
* 38	Add local traffic information to the "Active" channel, in addition to the weather.
*
* 39	Add the ability to create multiple "Checkboxes" for each recorded show, so that all members in a household can check off which programs they have watched.
*


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

For the quick-delete from the Caller ID list, maybe it should also add in the delete via the red button as well to keep it consistent with other delete options.

Could you also add in to the wishlist the ability to move items on the prioritizer via the page up/down button so that it is easy to move items from the top to bottom and vice versa?

- Merg


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

They've already added skip-to-tick (although it works sporadically).

Do we really expect any of the more complicated features to ever be added? I get the impression that the only work being done on the R15 is to continue to fix bugs and implement some of the simpler features from the R20.


----------



## rucknrun (Jul 16, 2007)

With it having 2 tuners. Why not give us a picture in picture option. Since most pip will not work with DTV.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

rucknrun said:


> With it having 2 tuners. Why not give us a picture in picture option. Since most pip will not work with DTV.


That's actually Item #6 in the Most Wanted feature.

Have you filled out the Wish List Survey? Please, click on the link in my signature below to do so - your input is most welcome!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Upstream said:


> They've already added skip-to-tick (although it works sporadically).
> 
> Do we really expect any of the more complicated features to ever be added? I get the impression that the only work being done on the R15 is to continue to fix bugs and implement some of the simpler features from the R20.


I wasn't sure if skip-to-tick was in the national release for all of the R15 models (-100, -300, -500) so I left it in there... I'll check the release notes, and if it's everywhere, we can pull it off the wishlist (another one done!)

I do expect to see more features in the R15 series of DVR's.... they're not forgotten about, I promise! Now, whether we see the "big ones" like Dual Live Buffers or not, that remains to be seen; but that's why this is a Wish List and not a to-do list!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> For the quick-delete from the Caller ID list, maybe it should also add in the delete via the red button as well to keep it consistent with other delete options.
> 
> Could you also add in to the wishlist the ability to move items on the prioritizer via the page up/down button so that it is easy to move items from the top to bottom and vice versa?


Both excellent ideas; I'll add them to the List!


----------



## smalltownhick (Jan 2, 2008)

In the complete list #14 they could even leave it as delete by using the red button... I actually like the red button better than the dash-dash because for a while they were messing around with how many dashes it took in different menus and in the priority list it was a single dash to delete while in the recorded show list it was two dashes. Several times I deleted two show timers on accident. The red button is much more fool proof (read: idiot proof)

Here is my list:

#1 Add an option to the parental menu to lock out the dvr recording. My kids are all the time setting a hundred timers that knock out my shows.

#2 change the 30 second slip to skip

#3 Do conflict detection. The dish network DVR does a much better job than the D* one in this respect. If you have a whole bunch of series record timers set and then add another one it would be helpful if it could look through the next 10 days and see what the new timer will conflict with...


----------



## thref23 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have now had a R15 (500, if it matters) hooked up for about a week. Three things:

"Allow Dual Live Buffers, ala TiVo and Ultimate TV devices." - Does this infer an ability to manually switch between tuners? I assume so, but if not, can this be added to the survey?

My only other complaint about the R15 (as opposed to TiVo), when I record movies and browse through recorded movies in the Playlist, actors' names and some other stuff don't show up in the descriptions (they do show up in the guide). This was never an issue with TiVo, and really its not what I would expect from DirecTv. Anyways, I wish to get full movie descriptions from My Playlist.

Lastly, I agree that adding conflict detention would be nice.

(And I forgot one thing. A "TV off" button on the remote.)


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

thref23 said:


> "Allow Dual Live Buffers, ala TiVo and Ultimate TV devices." - Does this infer an ability to manually switch between tuners? I assume so, but if not, can this be added to the survey?


That's exactly the intent... dual tuners are being used now to record, just not the ability to manually switch between them. I'd say that's Public Enemy #1 across the entire DVR+ group of receivers. 



> My only other complaint about the R15 (as opposed to TiVo), when I record movies and browse through recorded movies in the Playlist, actors' names and some other stuff don't show up in the descriptions (they do show up in the guide). This was never an issue with TiVo, and really its not what I would expect from DirecTv. Anyways, I wish to get full movie descriptions from My Playlist.


Agreed; the data is there, it just isn't displayed.



> (And I forgot one thing. A "TV off" button on the remote.)


Not sure if you are aware of it or not, but "turning off" the R15 is perfectly OK. It won't miss recordings, or skip a beat. All "turning off" the R15 does is shut off the pretty blue power light in the front, and shut down the outputs. That's it, much unlike the TiVo units.

So it's "OK" to press the "Off" button on the remote to have the TV and R15 shut off at the same time. One of the things that took me a while to adjust to after TiVo, but it's really A-OK.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

smalltownhick said:


> #1 Add an option to the parental menu to lock out the dvr recording. My kids are all the time setting a hundred timers that knock out my shows.


Good idea. I'll add that.



> #2 change the 30 second slip to skip


That's already in the Wish List as "Allow instant 30 second jump ahead. (Change 30-sec-slip to 30-sec-jump)". Vote for it!



> #3 Do conflict detection. The dish network DVR does a much better job than the D* one in this respect. If you have a whole bunch of series record timers set and then add another one it would be helpful if it could look through the next 10 days and see what the new timer will conflict with...


Doesn't the R15 do this when you create the Series Link? Last I recall, it comes up with a list of conflicts and asks you what to do... Is that not the case?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> I wasn't sure if skip-to-tick was in the national release for all of the R15 models (-100, -300, -500) so I left it in there... I'll check the release notes, and if it's everywhere, we can pull it off the wishlist (another one done!)


It is _BUT_ skip-to-tick is erratic if you try using it in the LIVE BUFFER (green in the progress bar), and also recorded shows STILL IN THE LIVE BUFFER (orange in the progress bar and times are real time as opposed to time since the beginning of the show).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

smalltownhick said:


> #3 Do conflict detection. The dish network DVR does a much better job than the D* one in this respect. If you have a whole bunch of series record timers set and then add another one it would be helpful if it could look through the next 10 days and see what the new timer will conflict with...


Huh?? Conflict detection is one of the things the R15 actually does correctly!! If you schedule a show by pressing "R" in the guide and it conflicts because you have 2 other shows set to record at that time, or there is another problem, it pops up a full screen conflict notification with details and OPTIONS!! You do have to wait a few seconds after pressing the "R" button, though, for it to figure out that there is a conflict. (a good thing to do when scheduling shows to record)

I noticed another little surprise the other day (maybe I should shut up since I don't know if this is in the national release yet) 

I had series links set up to record two shows at the same time. The lower priority show appeared in the TO DO list with a new, weird icon with a little star next to it. I'd never seen this before (and certainly not in the manual),  so I highlighted the entry and clicked the INFO button and then MORE INFO. Wow! A big explanation appeared after the show description telling me it was NOT going to be recorded because a show with a HIGHER PRIORITY in the PRIORITIZER was going to be recorded instead!! It even told me the name of the other show!! WOW!


----------



## thref23 (Jan 5, 2008)

dmurphy said:


> Not sure if you are aware of it or not, but "turning off" the R15 is perfectly OK. It won't miss recordings, or skip a beat. All "turning off" the R15 does is shut off the pretty blue power light in the front, and shut down the outputs. That's it, much unlike the TiVo units.
> 
> So it's "OK" to press the "Off" button on the remote to have the TV and R15 shut off at the same time. One of the things that took me a while to adjust to after TiVo, but it's really A-OK.


Really?

So it doesn't really shut off but looks like it shut off? Or it turns on automatically when you want to record something?

That will take time for adjustment, I guess its a good thing though.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> It is _BUT_ skip-to-tick is erratic if you try using it in the LIVE BUFFER (green in the progress bar), and also recorded shows STILL IN THE LIVE BUFFER (orange in the progress bar and times are real time as opposed to time since the beginning of the show).


True, but the wish-list option of having skip-to-tick has been fulfilled. The issue now is that the feature is buggy.



ThomasM said:


> I had series links set up to record two shows at the same time. The lower priority show appeared in the TO DO list with a new, weird icon with a little star next to it. I'd never seen this before (and certainly not in the manual),  so I highlighted the entry and clicked the INFO button and then MORE INFO. Wow! A big explanation appeared after the show description telling me it was NOT going to be recorded because a show with a HIGHER PRIORITY in the PRIORITIZER was going to be recorded instead!! It even told me the name of the other show!! WOW!


I've gotten that before. It was at least there in the last National Release, so you're not saying too much.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> ...weird icon with a little star next to it.


You're not talking about the autorecord icon, are you? The "R" in a circle with a small star to the right?


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance (I'm new here and haven't found all of the helpful "this is how to do this with the R15" threads yet). How does one use skip-to-tick? I know how to skip to the end or skip to realtime using the press-hold slip button, but this is new to me. 
...also, if you know of a good tips & tricks thread, please aim me in the right direction 



ThomasM said:


> It is _BUT_ skip-to-tick is erratic if you try using it in the LIVE BUFFER (green in the progress bar), and also recorded shows STILL IN THE LIVE BUFFER (orange in the progress bar and times are real time as opposed to time since the beginning of the show).


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jbronson said:


> Pardon my ignorance (I'm new here and haven't found all of the helpful "this is how to do this with the R15" threads yet). How does one use skip-to-tick? I know how to skip to the end or skip to realtime using the press-hold slip button, but this is new to me.
> ...also, if you know of a good tips & tricks thread, please aim me in the right direction


Just hold the FF or RW button for ~ 3 seconds.


----------



## jbronson (Jan 3, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Just hold the FF or RW button for ~ 3 seconds.


sweet - will try this when I get home

thanks
:grin:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

qwerty said:


> You're not talking about the autorecord icon, are you? The "R" in a circle with a small star to the right?


Nope. This was a _CONFLICT_ notification and clicking the entry and choosing MORE INFO told me all about it!!


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

... a pop-up 5 minuted before a recording is scheduled to execute that gives us a choice to 

a. let the recording happen as scheduled
b. cancel record

It's one of the Dish features I do miss that made a lot of sense.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> ... a pop-up 5 minuted before a recording is scheduled to execute that gives us a choice to
> 
> a. let the recording happen as scheduled
> b. cancel record
> ...


You absolutely DO get such a pop-up if the current channel needs to be changed.

If it's going to record something on the 2nd tuner, and it's not going to interfere with current operations in any way, shape, or form, why would you want a pop-up? To me, that's just irritating when I'm watching something.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> You absolutely DO get such a pop-up if the current channel needs to be changed.
> 
> If it's going to record something on the 2nd tuner, and it's not going to interfere with current operations in any way, shape, or form, why would you want a pop-up? To me, that's just irritating when I'm watching something.


Dish receivers give the "I'm going to record" pop-up 5 minutes before any recording is going to execute regardless of whether it will conflict or not. A conflict gets a different pop-up.

I like the feature and would find it particularly helpful until the *R))* problem is resolved. With that pop-up we'd know when something is going to record and could easily cancel it if it is an unintended recording.

Since I can't believe the TO DO list at least I'd know what was recording and what wasn't going to record 5 minutes before it was too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> You absolutely DO get such a pop-up if the current channel needs to be changed.
> 
> If it's going to record something on the 2nd tuner, and it's not going to interfere with current operations in any way, shape, or form, why would you want a pop-up? To me, that's just irritating when I'm watching something.


For the first time I've had my R15-500 I scheduled to record two shows at the same time.I was watching another show on another channel and the pop up came up telling me there was a conflict and asking if I wanted it to tune to the first show I scheduled.Since I was going to tune to that channel anyway,I selected yes and thought cool my autotune is back.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> I like the feature and would find it particularly helpful until the *R))* problem is resolved. With that pop-up we'd know when something is going to record and could easily cancel it if it is an unintended recording.


Why have them waste the time in creating this new feature as opposed to just fixing the *R))* issue? I'd rather that issue just be fixed so that I can reliably know what shows are going to record and what aren't.



Jhon69 said:


> For the first time I've had my R15-500 I scheduled to record two shows at the same time.I was watching another show on another channel and the pop up came up telling me there was a conflict and asking if I wanted it to tune to the first show I scheduled.Since I was going to tune to that channel anyway,I selected yes and thought cool my autotune is back.


What I would like to see with this (correct me if I'm wrong) is for it to prompt you about recording/canceling either of the recordings instead of just the recording on one tuner.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Dish receivers give the "I'm going to record" pop-up 5 minutes before any recording is going to execute regardless of whether it will conflict or not...


Personally, I would find this annoying.
Should there be another that pops up at 3 minutes before and says "are you really sure?", then one at on minute before that says "are you really, really sure?".
If I told it to record, it should record. Not second guess me.
Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Personally, I would find this annoying.
> Should there be another that pops up at 3 minutes before and says "are you really sure?", then one at on minute before that says "are you really, really sure?".


No, just at 5 minutes as I said.

Having lived with that feature with Dish for 8 years I found it VERY convenient and easy to ignore. The pop-up exists for 15-30 seconds (can't remember exactly) and if no action is taken it goes away.

When it does pops up there are 3 choices IIRC... ignore (pop-up goes away), let the recording happen, and cancel record.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> No, just at 5 minutes as I said.
> 
> Having lived with that feature with Dish for 8 years I found it VERY convenient and easy to ignore. The pop-up exists for 15-30 seconds (can't remember exactly) and if no action is taken it goes away.
> 
> When it does pops up there are 3 choices IIRC... ignore (pop-up goes away), let the recording happen, and cancel record.


I think this is a beneficial feature, but should only happen if you happen to be watching a channel and you are recording two things on different channels. The prompt should then ask if you want to stay on your current channel and cancel one of the recordings (it should give the option to cancel either one) or switch to one of the upcoming recorded channels. It should not pop up if you are just recording one show.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Why have them waste the time in creating this new feature as opposed to just fixing the *R))* issue? I'd rather that issue just be fixed so that I can reliably know what shows are going to record and what aren't.
> 
> What I would like to see with this (correct me if I'm wrong) is for it to prompt you about recording/canceling either of the recordings instead of just the recording on one tuner.
> 
> - Merg


I'll drink to that!!.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I'll drink to that!!.


I feel special. A Hall of Famer agreed with me! :lol:

- Merg


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I think this is a beneficial feature, but should only happen if you happen to be watching a channel and you are recording two things on different channels. The prompt should then ask if you want to stay on your current channel and cancel one of the recordings (it should give the option to cancel either one) or switch to one of the upcoming recorded channels. It should not pop up if you are just recording one show.
> 
> - Merg


Righty-O, and that's a feature we have today. The R15 WILL pop-up and let you know if it's going to need to 'steal' the tuner away from you to record something. Otherwise, I'd prefer it stay outta my face!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Righty-O, and that's a feature we have today. The R15 WILL pop-up and let you know if it's going to need to 'steal' the tuner away from you to record something. Otherwise, I'd prefer it stay outta my face!


Right. The comment I was trying to make was that if I have two shows upcoming set to record, I believe the R15 will only prompt you to change to the channel or cancel the recording on one tuner and not give the option for either tuner 1 or 2. I think it should ask you to switch tuner 1 or 2 or if you want to cancel the upcoming recording on tuner 1 or 2. If I'm wrong on this account, let me know.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I feel special. A Hall of Famer agreed with me! :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Well when you have a good idea ,it's a good idea.

As for the title you will have it too at that many posts.Sorry to say "I ain't nobody special".:goofygrin


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread is interesting, but it isn't even close to what I consider "pop up stupidity" on the part of DirecTV receiver software programmers.

I used a D11-300 (their "standard" receiver with no DVR or HD by the same folks that built the R15-300) which included a feature called "autotune". You could choose shows from the guide and have the receiver tune them in automatically which was especially nice if you wanted to TAPE (like in "VCR") a number of shows on different channels unattended.

Guess what happened 2 minutes before the receiver was set to tune to a different channel? Yep, it would pop up an annoying on-screen prompt that REMAINED for the 2 minutes blocking part of the picture!! Then, it would really change channels.

At least the RCA software designers noticed that if the current show was autotuned and so would the next one that someone MAY be doing an unattended recording so no pop up. This was on my previous "legacy" receiver before I "upgraded" to the D11.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> For the quick-delete from the Caller ID list, maybe it should also add in the delete via the red button as well to keep it consistent with other delete options.
> 
> Could you also add in to the wishlist the ability to move items on the prioritizer via the page up/down button so that it is easy to move items from the top to bottom and vice versa?
> 
> - Merg


Better yet have the "Move to top" toggle from top to bottom.....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

How about setting the "keypad" the same for gamelounge and search features, what a PITA that they are not the same... and how about allowing symbols like ! @ # $ % , . () in searches? How about the ability to use the new OTA option (via USB) for the HR21, so those of us that want to purchase one can down rez are OTA channels that are not carried by D* I.E. I live near Youngstown and I can pick up Cleveland (Neighboting locals) VIA OTA but D* won't sell them to me, and also for sub channels like the 24 hr local weather.... Would be great in a storm when the Satellite is out. How a bout a Ten Box type solution via USB? You think HD users are the only ones that fill up a Hard Drive D*?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Better yet have the "Move to top" toggle from top to bottom.....


Why "better yet"? Why not have both? If you have 30-40 SL's, you might not want to move a SL all the way to the top or bottom.



dodge boy said:


> How about setting the "keypad" the same for gamelounge and search features, what a PITA that they are not the same... and how about allowing symbols like ! @ # $ % , . () in searches?


I've brought up that issue before as well. The keypad on the remote should be able to be used like texting on a cell phone when entering in search criteria. That should also enable the entering of special characters like you mentioned.



dodge boy said:


> How about the ability to use the new OTA option (via USB) for the HR21, so those of us that want to purchase one can down rez are OTA channels that are not carried by D*


DirecTV has stated multiple times that they are going to have an OTA solution for the HR21 via the USB port. I believe there is even a thread on the product unveiled at the CES for that use.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> DirecTV has stated multiple times that they are going to have an OTA solution for the HR21 via the USB port. I believe there is even a thread on the product unveiled at the CES for that use.
> 
> - Merg


I meant also for the R15 and R16 receivers as well as the HR21, since all our locals will be digital after 2009, this could integrate them with our DVR as well.... Nothing is worse here in Ohio than having a Tornado Warning and no local channels because the cloud cover blocks the Sat signal.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Why "better yet"? Why not have both? If you have 30-40 SL's, you might not want to move a SL all the way to the top or bottom.
> 
> - Merg


I mis under stood you you said to use the page up/dn to move from the top to the bottom, I thought you wanted new ones (SLs) to go to the end of the list like the old Tivos. You should have said for faster reordering instead of from the top to the bottom, or I should have engaged my brain......


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I think #26 and number #36 have been taken care of.
Here's how to do IR & RF http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1372529&postcount=6


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's a new one.
Watching the Jag's vs. Pat's. I (as I'm sure many did) frame advanced on the Jag's opening drive TD to see if his knee was down before he passed the ball.

Let's get rid of the banner during frame advance! I had to hit exit after every frame advance!

Here's another option. Make it less obtrusive. Get rid of the D* logo (we're already customers!), and the blue background. Leave the progress bar in green and the text and tick marks in white.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

One of the things I have enjoyed being with DirecTV is that when you highlight the program in the GUI the program information appears on top,but it's not that way with the MINI GUI.This is something I would like to see changed.To have the program
information appear on top of the MINI GUI just like the regular GUI.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> One of the things I have enjoyed being with DirecTV is that when you highlight the program in the GUI the program information appears on top,but it's not that way with the MINI GUI.This is something I would like to see changed.To have the program
> information appear on top of the MINI GUI just like the regular GUI.


Wouldn't that counteract the less obtrusive nature of the mini-guide?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Wouldn't that counteract the less obtrusive nature of the mini-guide?


Don't know for some I would guess yes.So then I would suggest the ability to make the GUI + MINI GUI a transparent overlay.


----------



## JPin (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't see this, so pardon me if it has been suggested previously. 

When filtering the guide on Custom-1 or -2, and navigating in the guide, I would like to be able to delete a channel by highlighting it and taking some action (button or two-dashes, etc). This allows subtracting channels while in the guide itself, where it's easy to view the channel you are considering removing.

Obviously this doesn't work for ADDING channels. But it would be nice.

It also allows one to set up a Custom filter fairly quickly by "adding the channels I get" and then navigating thru the guide quickly deleting channels as you view each one. FWIW, thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

JPin said:


> I didn't see this, so pardon me if it has been suggested previously.
> 
> When filtering the guide on Custom-1 or -2, and navigating in the guide, I would like to be able to delete a channel by highlighting it and taking some action (button or two-dashes, etc). This allows subtracting channels while in the guide itself, where it's easy to view the channel you are considering removing.
> 
> ...


That is a good idea. I'd vote for it. I hate trying to add/delete channels through the actual setup as you can't get a good description of the channels and it won't show you the channel logo there either.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JPin said:


> I didn't see this, so pardon me if it has been suggested previously.
> 
> When filtering the guide on Custom-1 or -2, and navigating in the guide, I would like to be able to delete a channel by highlighting it and taking some action (button or two-dashes, etc). This allows subtracting channels while in the guide itself, where it's easy to view the channel you are considering removing.
> 
> ...


+2


----------

